# Low Motility = IUI, IVF or ICSI?



## x melanie x

hi all:wave:

i'm fairly new to these boards. my dh has low motility caused by a vasectomy and subsequent reversal. our consultant urologist is referring us to a fertility centre as we have unsuccessfully conceived 12 months on from the reversal.

i've heard and read differing opinions on whether IUI is suitable for low motility? we would have to pay privately for the treatment so would really only be able to try once. what are your views/ experiences on the best options for low motility. thank you :flower:


----------



## PR&TR13

Hello Melanie, 

My DH also has low mobility and our specialest suggested IUI first before trying other option of IVF. iUI is much more affordable so we will give it a try & hope for the best. But I've read on other blogs that IVF has a better chance. Maybe you should have a chat with your doc and ask his suggestion. 

Wishing u the best of luck!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

Our problem was with morphology and count but we were told ICSI was our best chance. It is more expensive, we were lucky that we got it on NHS.

Good luck.

xx


----------



## x melanie x

thank you for getting back to me... we would prefer to try IUI first, as it's less invasive and cheaper, but worried that having motility issues would mean that IUI wouldn't help, as the swimmers still need to swim so to speak!! guess we'll be guided by the specialist, but as we are going private, presumably we could ask for ICSI straight away?:shrug:


----------



## Mrs G

x melanie x said:


> thank you for getting back to me... we would prefer to try IUI first, as it's less invasive and cheaper, but worried that having motility issues would mean that IUI wouldn't help, as the swimmers still need to swim so to speak!! guess we'll be guided by the specialist, but as we are going private, presumably we could ask for ICSI straight away?:shrug:

Yeah, I assume as you're paying you can request the kind of treatment. ICSI is usually used for male factor issues as, like you say, with IUI or IVF the little fellas still have to do their stuff! ICSI is more expensive though.

xx


----------



## vineyard

My husband had 16% motility. We tried naturally for 12 months to conceive. We ended up doing 2 IUIs and both were unsuccessful. After they did the sperm wash for insertion there were WAY fewer swimmers than they originally expected. We still did the insemination though. Our 3rd month we did IVF/ICSI and conceived our now 10 month old twin girls. 

IVF/ICSI would be your best chance. But, I understand that it's expensive. I don't regret doing the IUIs though. At that moment, I wasn't emotionally ready for IVF. 

Best of luck to you! You will get your dream!


----------



## ttcer

we have the same fertility issues with low motility and we are currently in the middle of our second iui cycle (first was a bfn). we did have icsi done twice on the nhs which was recommended as our best option because of the percentage of it working being around 60% which is very good, but first round didnt work and second one i mc early on. we have chosen to do the iui's now because we have to pay private and they are way cheaper than icsi, but they also come with a low % chance of success. we do have verrry low motility but it only takes 1!!! and with iui they are putting more into the uterus than would be there if they were left to swim up so in my opinion if you have got some swimmers its definatley worth a shot good luck and fx'd for you that you get your bfp soon x


----------



## PR&TR13

Could I ask what's the difference between IVF & ICSI?!?!? I've heard about doing ivf with icsi, but not sure how it increases your chances? 

Vinyard congrats on your twin girls! Love to hear sucess stories. My DH has 10% motility :( but like you & ttcer we are going to try IUI but are prepared to go either route!


----------



## ReillyM

Hi We have exactly the same problems as in the V & then V.R and low mobility sperm and our consultant said no way could we have IUI and that it would be a waste of time and money xx


----------



## vineyard

To answer someone's question above...

With IVF the sperm and the egg are put in a petri dish and the sperm still has to penetrate the egg. With ICSI, the sperm is injected inside the egg.


----------



## PR&TR13

Thanks vinyard!!!! That was an ah-ha moment :)


----------



## bukky

hello vinyard, i am about to do my icsi/ivf, i have been educted with all u have siad and hope to do mine soon. thank


----------



## x melanie x

Although this post is really old, wanted to update that I didn't need any assistance in the end! Managed to conceive naturally and currently have a 12 week old baby girl on my lap. Good luck to everyone still trying.... dreams really can come true xx


----------

